# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  hi all... i had diy my own cos diffuser..... have a look...

## thanantosis

this might be useful to people with planted tank and want to save money on co2 diffuser.... feel free to comments.... i just want share stuff

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/t...iycosdiffuser/

----------


## Allen_1971

not bad... its a nice simple design which is easy to do... my only thoughts are that maybe you could stick another side of plastic on so as to prevent bubbles from drifting off the side (esp during higher bps levels)... also, consider reducing the gradient of the slopes and making even more levels...

----------


## loupgarou

a) its a flipper.
b) how small do the bubbles get?

it might be better to have it so that the bubbles must travel a long way before reaching the surface, that way, you improve the efficiency of the co2 dissolving into the water

----------


## juggler

Looks neat! Good job.

Perhaps you can:
1) increase the height or width and add more strips so CO2 bubble travel longer
2) add a bell above your gadget to collect undissolved CO2
These will help increase solubility of the gas and reduce wastage.
Cheers!

----------


## thanantosis

hi....
thanks for all the compliments and suggestions.

i didn't increase the height to make more levels coz my tank is only 1.5ft. i don't want it to really disolve too much co2 as i have in the post, you all can make a longer one if your tank is bigger or u want to dissolve more co2.

how small do the bubble get?
i connect my co2 to an airstone and the airstone will diffuse the bubble into a smaller size and the smaller sized bubble will travel up my flipper.

A bell above my gadget
That's a good idea... but as i've mentioned, it's not necessary for me to dissolve all those co2 into my tank. so it might be suitable for those heavily planted or bigger tank.

----------


## thanantosis

hi Allan...

i don't have a problem of the bubble escaping from the other side because all the sides of my strips are being bent. thus, bubble cannot escape. 

the gradient of the slope tt i'm having now works for me. but i do agree that if u want to dissolve more co2, yup... u must adjust the slope abit more.

----------


## thanantosis

hee... i know that the bubble need to travel a long way before reaching the surface. isn't that the purpose of a flipper? hahaha

----------


## pipsqueak

Nice diy project thanantosis! DIY Projects are really fun and gives a great sense of accomplishment!

----------


## thanantosis

thanks alot pipsqueak..... and diy do give me great sense of accomplishment, thats why i like to diy stuff.... ahhaahha... and like to share with people.....

thanks alot...

----------

